# Swinging Skirts LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The LPGA moves back to the state of California for the playing of the Swinging Skirts Classic Presented BY CTBC. This is the second year for this tournament. Many of you may remember last year when Lydia Ko birdied the final hole to defeat Stacy Lewis by one stroke. 

Here is my preview of this week's tournament: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Swinging Skirts LPGA Classic Presented by CTBC Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The first round pairings have now been posted: 


TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Swinging Skirts LPGA Classic Presented by CTBC Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 1: 

1	Lydia Ko	-5	
2	Ha-Na Jang	-4	
2	Juli Inkster	-4	
2	P.K. Kongkraphan -4	
5	Morgan Pressel	-3	
5	Caroline Hedwall	-3	
5	Stacy Lewis	-3	
5	Na Yeon Choi	-3	

For complete scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Swinging Skirts LPGA Classic Presented by CTBC Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 2: 


1	Brooke Mackenzie Henderson	-9	F 
2	Na Yeon Choi	-7	F 
3	Yueer Cindy Feng	-6	F 
3	Sakura Yokomine	-6	F 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Swinging Skirts LPGA Classic Presented by CTBC Preview & Pairings


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

When a beautiful 17 year old kid is in the lead, you just have to watch, regardless of everything else you have to do. I heard of Brooke before from some Canadians who come to Florida every winter and who played the course where I used to work. For such a young age, they seemed to feel she was the next big thing in Canadian golf, man or woman.

I hope she can hold on to win.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 3: 

1	Brooke Mackenzie Henderson	-9	F 
2	Morgan Pressel	-8	F 
2	Min Seo Kwak	-8	F 
4	Lydia Ko	-6	F 

For complete scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Swinging Skirts LPGA Classic Presented by CTBC Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the final standings: 

1	x-Lydia Ko	-8	(Won on 2nd playoff hole) 
2	Morgan Pressel	-8	
3	Brooke Mackenzie Henderson	-7	
4	Min Seo Kwak	-6	
5	Shanshan Feng	-5	

For complete scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Swinging Skirts LPGA Classic Presented by CTBC Preview & Pairings


----------

